# intake manifold removal photos



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

well today was strickly an exploritory day...just learning abou the engine...I removed the intake manifold to make some messurments of a few things so I took pics....enjoy...

2 foot long allen tool I had to make to get the manifold off....haha


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: intake manifold removal photos (sharons03jetta)*

cool man. I was looking at all this from the outside this past Sunday. Heh, and now I know what the inside looks like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

hope you did some cleaning too...cause it just kinda makes sense..got 'er apart get the toothbrush and clean 'er! appreciate the exploration brah


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_hope you did some cleaning too...cause it just kinda makes sense..got 'er apart get the toothbrush and clean 'er! appreciate the exploration brah


didn't get out a toothbrush but did clean a little....
One thing I learned it we really need a catch can in our PCV system.....as you can see on the head...when I cracked the manifold loose, a bunch of oily build-up ran out....there was a lot in the manifold.... Now Ive logged with Vag-com and am getting no timing pull....but with a chip/ecu upgrade and advanced timing...it might be a different story...this is something Im going to be working on...


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

nice pics man..can u get some of the thottle body..any room to port and polish it.?
thans


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

sorry no pics of that....but I will say...there isnt much room to make it any bigger...


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_One thing I learned it we really need a catch can in our PCV system.....as you can see on the head...when I cracked the manifold loose, a bunch of oily build-up ran out....there was a lot in the manifold.... Now Ive logged with Vag-com and am getting no timing pull....but with a chip/ecu upgrade and advanced timing...it might be a different story...this is something Im going to be working on...

Catch cans are always good... apparently they haven't gotten any better at making the crankcase ventilation system... I just hacked one together with an air compressor mini filter for my mk3. There's a little bit of oil in it after only about 2 months. Not so much that it would indicate there's a ring problem, but enough that shows the OE breather valve is subpar. Do they still have that cam splash shield on the 2.5?.. or aren they still using the breather/oilcap combo?


_Modified by ninety9gl at 3:43 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Catch cans are always good... apparently they haven't gotten any better at making the crankcase ventilation system... I just hacked one together with an air compressor mini filter for my mk3. There's a little bit of oil in it after only about 2 months. Not so much that it would indicate there's a ring problem, but enough that shows the OE breather valve is subpar. Do they still have that cam splash shield on the 2.5?.. or aren they still using the breather/oilcap combo?

_Modified by ninety9gl at 3:43 PM 6-22-2007_

Im pretty sure its the cam splash sheild....yeah there wasnt enough oil to make me think there is a problem with my rings...just enough to make me wish it wasnt there.....


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Any idea on the thickness of the manifold?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

couldn't really messure that...but its not very thick...


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_couldn't really messure that...but its not very thick...

Hmm.. I'm curious if these manifolds are going to suffer like the mk4 12v and 24v when it comes to boost.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

the intake manifold is a lot of pieces molded/glued together...there are a few week points so we will just have to see...


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: intake manifold removal photos (sharons03jetta)*

how long did it take you to take the manifold out.... 

how dout a diy...

im thinking of contacting this guy and seeing if this intake manifold will work even though it was built for the 2.5T.....
..
















.... now imagine this intake mani, with the lauminum head cover... SICK!!!!!!



_Modified by phrog23 at 6:48 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

Who produced that intake piece w/ combined MAF, sharon ?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*









looks oem to me.

That build is damn sexy, just need the seamless valve cover.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Dear lord god that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_








looks oem to me.



HAHA... besides the MAF housing... what part of this pic looks OEM???


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
HAHA... besides the MAF housing... what part of this pic looks OEM???

the battery and fuse box!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

craziness


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
HAHA... besides the MAF housing... what part of this pic looks OEM???

Thats what I was refering to, the maf housing


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex-Rabbit* »_Who produced that intake piece w/ combined MAF, sharon ?

it was made by me and Nick at Taliaferro Imports here in town..... The pipe is the same size as my MAF insert (2.75" OD .065" wall aluminum).... the MAF flange can be found on his website.. and the two bungs near the Throttle body were one off parts he made in the lathe.. has worked great for 2 years and 15k miles...


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

mmm individual throttle bodies and a stand alone ecu


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_mmm individual throttle bodies and a stand alone ecu

what pics are you looking at?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
what pics are you looking at?









i think hes e-dreaming








\that would be very visually impressive...


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Where can you get ahold of an intake manifold that'll work in a natural breather?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow those stock runners are very long. That is what contributes to the fat low and mid torque that the 2.5 has.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

PaulCep said:


> Where can you get ahold of an intake manifold that'll work in a natural breather?


c2 or HEP are selling good options. so far we've seen 30-40whp w/a tune, naturally aspirated. I'm running the HEP intake manifold and its very nice. nicest piece of work i've ever bought for any VW.



sharons,

how many miles you got on that cylinder head? mine was a lot cleaner when I pulled it at about 30k miles to install my SRI.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I want to remocellve my intake mani just to see how it is... I have had the crankshaft vapor away from the head... Partially anyways, but i want to see what difference it has made...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

be careful when you put fuel rail back on. it was a bitch for me and one of the orings broke even though i lubed them up w/gas first before i stuck em in. it was funny, finished installing SRI, turned key, PISSSSSSSSsssss gas spraying everywhere for a second.


----------



## grguenther (Feb 13, 2018)

*Pictures*

How do you access the pictures?


----------

